# Bettas on well water with softener



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

This is not a current problem but:
I am on well water so I don't need to worry about chlorine. However, I am on salt softened water. This softens all the water to the house.
I had 2 bettas about 6 months apart in age. The first and oldest died a few months ago, just after the softener went in, but he was 2-3 years old so it could have been natural. Then a month or so ago the younger started showing the same symtoms.
Symtoms: Resting on plants for long periods of time, laying his fins over his side (to a point where it lay his body over slightly) constantly, inactivity, on some days he would refuse food.
I wondered if it was the softener, and started using water from the pumphouse that had not been through the softener ( I also reduced his feeding).
He stopped displaying all the symtoms. And now is fine.
I wanted to know if anyone here knows anything on keeping betas in this condition:
1 gallon bowl
Softened, unchlorinated water with no conditioners
And Can anyone tell me if it is the softener doing the damage?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wouldn't use salt softened water for any kind of fish...... well water is great.. it is pure and has no chemical additives..


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Unsoftend it is. Just wanted to be sure.
Thanks, lohachata.


----------

